
Musk dares Alameda county to arrest him - A4ET8a8uTh0
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/musk-vows-to-reopen-california-factory-2020-05-11?mod=mw_latestnews
======
rowanG077
What a ridiculous title. Musk didn't dare anyone. He only asks that if anyone
is arrested it will be him.

~~~
A4ET8a8uTh0
I disagree. I am biased since I wrote it, but allow me to defend it:

1\. County says "don't open" 2\. Musk says "will open anyway; arrest me"

dare definition - defy or challenge (someone) to do something

I believe the qualification stands. He dares local government to actually
arrest him. Either way it will be big news and neither side can afford to back
down at this point.

~~~
rowanG077
County indeed said "don't open". Musk said "will open anyway". But he didn't
say "arrest me". He said if you want to arrest someone because of this. Arrest
only me and not the workers. That is not a challenge to the government. That
is an appeal to their humanity. That the government should only hold Musk
accountable and not the workers.

~~~
A4ET8a8uTh0
Yes. But what are they supposed to do? They can't simply ignore it and expect
rule of law to be treated seriously. Hence, it is a dare.

~~~
rowanG077
They can do many things. Laws are ignored everyday by officials.

They can also close down the factory without issuing an arrest. A dare is very
specifically doing something to get a reaction out of somebody. Musk most
certainly isn't hoping that the state will arrest him or anybody working at
his factory. Quite the opposite.

~~~
A4ET8a8uTh0
You do have a point in general, but in this specific case, Musk publicly
called them out. Not doing anything in such situation is about as risky as
doing something dramatic. I do not envy any decision maker here.

------
tracker1
I do hope he does consider Arizona as well as Nevada and Texas for new HQ
options.

I think the tantrum is a bit unbalanced... same for Alameda county for that
matter. For the most part there's been way to much opportunism from
politicians over this issue. It wasn't meant to, nor could it stop the spread
of COVID, it was always meant to slow progression over time so that it doesn't
overwhelm emergency resources, of which, the US always had more than
comparable western nations.

Beyond this, the risk for food shortages internationally may kill more than
COVID ever would have if we don't start opening things back up again...
printing checks against the future won't do much if there's no food being
distributed in channels that are now closed. Unless you like a lot of fiber.

